#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  المسابقة القرآنية الأسبوعية....خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه

## الأزهري المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحبتي في الله
يقول ربنا سبحانه وتعالى : أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا

وقد عشنا مع القرآن في رمضان
فدعوة لنعيش مع القرآن طوال العام

وبإذن الله تعالى يكون هناك سؤال أسبوعي عن آية من آيات القرآن الكريم

ويحاول الجميع في إيجاد تلك الآية

ننتظر تفاعلكم


وفقكم الله جميعا إلى كل خير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الأول: ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تتحدى جميع المكلفين من الخلق في أن يأتوا بقرآن مثل هذا القرآن
فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## oo7

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وان كنتم فى ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتو بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين

----------


## oo7

جزاك الله خيرا يا ازهرى
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته

----------


## reda laby

مسابقة ولا أروع 
أخى الغالى *الأزهرى*
 بحق ..
 أهم شئ فى المسابقة الدينية 
أنها تحث المرء على قراءة القرآن الكريم 
على مر الأيام وليس فى شهر رمضان فقط 
جزاك المولى عظيم الثواب

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وان كنتم فى ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتو بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين





> جزاك الله خيرا يا ازهرى
> اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله

للأسف الاجابة ليست صحيحة

حاول مرة آخرى

هناك آية مطابقة لما ورد في السؤال

انتظرك مرة ثانية :ganja:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> مسابقة ولا أروع 
> أخى الغالى *الأزهرى*
>  بحق ..
>  أهم شئ فى المسابقة الدينية 
> أنها تحث المرء على قراءة القرآن الكريم 
> على مر الأيام وليس فى شهر رمضان فقط 
> جزاك المولى عظيم الثواب


أستاذ رضا  ::   :: 

أهلا وسهلا بك في موضوعي وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الله سبحانه وتعالى الى ما يحب ويرضى

نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعلنا من القارئين لكتابه العاملين بما فيه ومن الذين يشفع فيهم القرآن يوم القيامة

اللهم آمين

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الثاني : ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تدل على أنه إذا حدثت مشكلة بين رجل وامرأته وأراد كلا الطرفين الصلح وفقهما الله سبحانه وتعالى إليه

فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل الأزهرى المصرى
كل عام وانت بخير وصحة وسعادة . أدعوا لك بزيارة بيت الله الحرام وأن يتقبل الله منك . دائماً تأتينا بما يفيد . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الأبن الفاضل الأزهرى المصرى
> كل عام وانت بخير وصحة وسعادة . أدعوا لك بزيارة بيت الله الحرام وأن يتقبل الله منك . دائماً تأتينا بما يفيد . اشكرك ودمت بخير


ابي الحبيب واستاذنا الرائع
بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا عن دعائكم الطيب واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يتقبل منك هذا الدعاء الجميل
وان جمعنا على جبل عرفات بإذن الله تعالى العام المقبل

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سورة النساء الاية 27
{ وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما فابعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها إن يريدا إصلاحا يوفق الله بينهما } .

----------


## سمـاء

السؤال الأول: ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تتحدى جميع المكلفين من الخلق في أن يأتوا بقرآن مثل هذا القرآن
فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 

أعتقد أن السؤال الأول لم يتم الاجابة عليه..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

# قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لَا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا [ الإسراء الآية 88]


كل عام والجميع بخير.. جمعنا الله على جبل عرفات ان شاء الله..

----------


## Sandy pl

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

مسابقه جميله  

 ممكن تحدد جزء الي هتكون فيه الايه ؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> سورة النساء الاية 27
> { وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما فابعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها إن يريدا إصلاحا يوفق الله بينهما } .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة 

إجابة صحيحة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السؤال الأول: ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تتحدى جميع المكلفين من الخلق في أن يأتوا بقرآن مثل هذا القرآن
> فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 
> 
> أعتقد أن السؤال الأول لم يتم الاجابة عليه..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> # قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لَا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا [ الإسراء الآية 88]
> 
> ...


اللهم آمين

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة

اجابة صحيحة

وفقكم الله الى كل خير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
> 
> مسابقه جميله  
> 
>  ممكن تحدد جزء الي هتكون فيه الايه ؟


بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة
لكن الأمر فعلا صعب أن يكون بهذه الصورة
حيث أن السؤال يكون أسبوعيا
فلو تم تحديد الجزء (كما كنت افعل في رمضان) ستكون الاجابة سهلة جدا
نريد منكم ان تبحثوا  حتى نُؤجر  ::

----------


## a_leader

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ghazala son

وان كنتم فى ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتو بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الثالث: ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تدل على أن هذه الأرض التي نعيش عليها وهذه السماء التي نحن في ظلها سوف تتبدل يوم القيامة
فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الثالث: ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تدل على أن هذه الأرض التي نعيش عليها وهذه السماء التي نحن في ظلها سوف تتبدل يوم القيامة
فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## a_leader

> السؤال الثالث: ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تدل على أن هذه الأرض التي نعيش عليها وهذه السماء التي نحن في ظلها سوف تتبدل يوم القيامة
> فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


يَوْمَ تُبَدَّلُ الأَرْضُ غَيْرَ الأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ وَبَرَزُوا لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ ( 48 ) سورة ابراهيم

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسموات وبرزوا لله الواحد القهار) إبراهيم 48.

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الرابع:ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تدل على أن هذا الملكوت العظيم إنما هو لله سبحانه وتعالى وهذه الأرض والسماء إنما هما تحت طوعه وتتحدى جميع المكلفين أن يخرجوا من أقطار هذا الكون إذ أنهم لا يستطيعون هذا إلا بعون الملك سبحانه وتعالى 
فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## a_leader

> السؤال الرابع:ورد في آيات القرآن الكريم آية تدل على أن هذا الملكوت العظيم إنما هو لله سبحانه وتعالى وهذه الأرض والسماء إنما هما تحت طوعه وتتحدى جميع المكلفين أن يخرجوا من أقطار هذا الكون إذ أنهم لا يستطيعون هذا إلا بعون الملك سبحانه وتعالى 
> فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا لا تَنْفُذُونَ إِلا بِسُلْطَانٍ 

(33 ) الرحمن

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا لا تَنْفُذُونَ إِلا بِسُلْطَانٍ 
> 
> (33 ) الرحمن
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ف الله 
اجابة صحيحة

واحشنا يا عمنا  ::

----------


## a_leader

> بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ف الله 
> اجابة صحيحة
> 
> واحشنا يا عمنا


الله يعزك حبيبى

و انت كمان و الله

 :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الخامس:
جاء الدين الإسلامي ليزيح الفروق الطبقية 
فلا فضل لغني على فقير إلا بالتقوى
لذا فقد  نهي ربنا سبحانه وتعالى  النبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن طرد ضعفاء المؤمنين من مجالسه إذ ليس عليه من حسابهم من شيء وإن فعل هذا كان من الظالمين
وفي هذا بيان في أهمية الاعتناء بفقراء المسلمين ممن يريدون وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى والنهي عن عدم الاكتراث بهم

----------


## a_leader

> السؤال الخامس:
> جاء الدين الإسلامي ليزيح الفروق الطبقية 
> فلا فضل لغني على فقير إلا بالتقوى
> لذا فقد  نهي ربنا سبحانه وتعالى  النبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن طرد ضعفاء المؤمنين من مجالسه إذ ليس عليه من حسابهم من شيء وإن فعل هذا كان من الظالمين
> وفي هذا بيان في أهمية الاعتناء بفقراء المسلمين ممن يريدون وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى والنهي عن عدم الاكتراث بهم


اعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم
وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ مَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَمَا مِنْ حِسَابِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَتَطْرُدَهُمْ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (52) الأنعام
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم
> وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ مَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَمَا مِنْ حِسَابِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَتَطْرُدَهُمْ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (52) الأنعام
> صدق الله العظيم




اجابة صحيحة

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

إيه الجمال ده يا بو حميد .. استمر .. أنا نازل الملعب معاك أهه  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> إيه الجمال ده يا بو حميد .. استمر .. أنا نازل الملعب معاك أهه


لالالالالا
بجد انا مش مصدق نفسي

الصعيدي باشا نفسه هنا

يا هلا يا هلا
 :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4: 

منتظرينك يا كبير

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال السادس: حكي القرآن الكريم موقعة عظيمة حدثت بين بني اسرائيل وبين أعدائهم وبعد ثبت المؤمنون في هذه المعركة انتصروا بفضل الله تعالى وكان في هذه المعركة أحد الأنبياء ولم يؤت النبوة بعد فقتل هذا النبي قائد الأعداء و قد منحه الله سبحانه وتعالى الملك والحكمة
فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## drmustafa

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 فَهَزَمُوهُمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُودُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ ۗ وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَلَٰكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (251)

الآية 251 من سورة البقرة وماقبلها

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  فَهَزَمُوهُمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُودُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ ۗ وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَلَٰكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (251)
> 
> الآية 251 من سورة البقرة وماقبلها



اجابة صحيحة 

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الثامن: 
إذن الله سبحانه وتعالى لمن تعبد إليه بشكر نعمه بأن يزيده منها وتوعد من كفر تلك النعم بالعذاب الشديد

اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال الثامن: 
> إذن الله سبحانه وتعالى لمن تعبد إليه بشكر نعمه بأن يزيده منها وتوعد من كفر تلك النعم بالعذاب الشديد
> 
> اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ ۖ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ 

صدق الله العظيم
سورة إبراهيم آية 7

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم 


ممكن اشترك ياترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

موضوع جميل أخي الازهري و ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك   :f2:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> ممكن اشترك ياترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> موضوع جميل أخي الازهري و ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة

نحن ننتظر مشاركتكم ليزداد الموضوع تألقاً :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

تابعينا بإذن الله تعالى كل يوم جمعة
معذرة لأني لم أكن منتظم الفترة الماضية في وضع الاسئلة

----------


## محمـد عطيه

مسابقه جميله فعلا وفقكم الله لما هو خير للمسلمين 
وجزاك الله عنى خيرا بالتوفيق الدائم 
فى انتظار السؤال الثالث

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أهلا بك أخي الحبيب أمير

تابعنا  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال التاسع:
خلق ربنا سبحانه وتعالى هذا الكون العظيم فاتبع هذا الكون خالقه وتعبد إليه إلا من جحد من الإنس والجن 
لذا فكل شيء في هذا الكون المتسع يسبح بحمد ربه ( جل وعلى ) فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال التاسع:
> خلق ربنا سبحانه وتعالى هذا الكون العظيم فاتبع هذا الكون خالقه وتعبد إليه إلا من جحد من الإنس والجن 
> لذا فكل شيء في هذا الكون المتسع يسبح بحمد ربه ( جل وعلى ) فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ ۚ وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَلَٰكِنْ لَا تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ ۗ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا (44)

سورة الإسراء
------------------------------------------------
أخي الأزهري 
هل إجابة السؤال الثامن أعلاه صحيحة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أخي الحبيب
طالما أني مررت ولم أعلق فالاجابة صحيحة

اعلم أن هذا ربما لا يكون الأصح
لكن اعذرني لانشغالي في تلك الآونة

واجابتك هنا أيضا صحيحة

بارك الله فيكم  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال العاشر: توعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى المشركين والقتلة والزناة بمضاعفة العذاب يوم القيامة مع الخلود فيه واستثنى ربنا من هذا من تاب إليه بل وأعطاه ربنا فضلا عظيما بأن بدل سيئاتهم حسنات

فما تلك الآيات الدالة على ذلك

----------


## سمـاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ وَلَا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا يَزْنُونَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَامًا)68( يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَانًا)69( إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا فَأُولَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا)

صدق الله العظيم

سورة الفرقان

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*جزااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرً .*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اجابة صحيحة أختنا سماء

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اهلا بك اختنا عطر الياسمين وان شاء الله تشاركينا الاجابابت في الاسئلة القادمة

----------


## عطر الياسمين

> الأزهري المصري 
> اهلا بك اختنا عطر الياسمين وان شاء الله تشاركينا الاجابابت في الاسئلة القادمة


*اشكرك اخى الكريم ... على الترحيب الطيب
رحبت بك الجنة يوم دخولك إليها
اتمنى مشاركتم فى الاجابات وفى انتظار الاسئلة باذن الله 
جزااااااااااااااك الله خيرً.*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الحادي عشر: يوضح ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أن كل من في الأرض يسجد لله سبحانه وتعالى سواء كان طواعية أو كرها فالمؤمن يسجد لله طواعية والكافر يسجد كذلك كرها إذ أن ظله يسجد لله في أغلب أوقات اليوم

ورد في القرآن آية تدل على ذلك فما هي ؟

----------


## drmustafa

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَظِلَالُهُمْ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ ۩ (15)

سورة الرعد آية 15

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اجابة صحيحة 
بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله

----------


## nariman

*استفدت كتير من تصفح الموضوع .. ومتابعة ان شاء الله*

*شكرا يا أزهري ربنا يكرمك*
 :f2:

----------


## شجرة الزناب

فكرة هذا الموضوع جميله جدا وتدعونا للتأمل فى  القرآن الكريم جزاك الله عن خيرا استاذ أزهرى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الثاني عشر : ما من أمر يحدث في هذه الحياة الدنيا إلا بإذن الله ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لذا فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى وضح  أن المشركين الذين يطالبون بالآيات لن تغنيهم شيئا فلن يؤمنوا إلا إن شاء الله لهم ذلك

ورد هذا المعنى في آية من آيات القرآن الكريم
فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *استفدت كتير من تصفح الموضوع .. ومتابعة ان شاء الله*
> 
> *شكرا يا أزهري ربنا يكرمك*


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة ووجعلنا الله واياكم ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> فكرة هذا الموضوع جميله جدا وتدعونا للتأمل فى  القرآن الكريم جزاك الله عن خيرا استاذ أزهرى


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة وأهلا بيننا في المنتدى

----------


## سمـاء

> السؤال الثاني عشر : ما من أمر يحدث في هذه الحياة الدنيا إلا بإذن الله ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لذا فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى وضح  أن المشركين الذين يطالبون بالآيات لن تغنيهم شيئا فلن يؤمنوا إلا إن شاء الله لهم ذلك
> 
> ورد هذا المعنى في آية من آيات القرآن الكريم
> فما هي تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟



هذا من الأسئلة الصعبة....

فهل هى هذه الآية 109 من سورة الأنعام؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَأَقْسَمُوا۟ بِٱللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَٰنِهِمْ لَئِن جَآءَتْهُمْ ءَايَةٌۭ لَّيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا ۚ قُلْ إِنَّمَا ٱلْءَايَٰتُ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ ۖ وَمَا يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَآ إِذَا جَآءَتْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> هذا من الأسئلة الصعبة....
> 
> فهل هى هذه الآية 109 من سورة الأنعام؟
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وَأَقْسَمُوا۟ بِٱللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَٰنِهِمْ لَئِن جَآءَتْهُمْ ءَايَةٌۭ لَّيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا ۚ قُلْ إِنَّمَا ٱلْءَايَٰتُ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ ۖ وَمَا يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَآ إِذَا جَآءَتْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ
> 
> صدق الله العظيم



هو فعلا من الأسئلة الصعبة
واجابتك قريبة جدا من الاجابة الصحيحة في المعنى 
فأغلب معنى السؤال ينطبق على اجابتك

لكن هناك آية تحقق المعنى كاملا
وقد اقتربتي منها اختاه

فما هي

----------


## drmustafa

فعلا من الأسئلة اصعبة فهل الإجابة هي 
 وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ۚ وَيَجْعَلُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ (100)
 قُلِ انْظُرُوا مَاذَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۚ وَمَا تُغْنِي الْآيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَنْ قَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (101)
الآيات 100-101 من سورة يونس

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> فعلا من الأسئلة اصعبة فهل الإجابة هي 
>  وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ۚ وَيَجْعَلُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ (100)
>  قُلِ انْظُرُوا مَاذَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۚ وَمَا تُغْنِي الْآيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَنْ قَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (101)
> الآيات 100-101 من سورة يونس


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله

ما زلنا ندور حول الاجابة الصحيحة

فهناك آية مطابقة للسؤال

والاخت سماء اقتربت من الاجابة كثيرا 
حيث ان الاجابة في نفس السورة  ::

----------


## سمـاء

محاولة أخرى..

هل هى الآية 111؟؟؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ وَكَلَّمَهُمُ الْمَوْتَى وَحَشَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قُبُلاً مَّا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُواْ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَاء اللَّهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَجْهَلُونَ 

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> محاولة أخرى..
> 
> هل هى الآية 111؟؟؟
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ وَكَلَّمَهُمُ الْمَوْتَى وَحَشَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قُبُلاً مَّا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُواْ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَاء اللَّهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَجْهَلُونَ 
> 
> صدق الله العظيم



نعم أختاه

هي

بارك الله فيك 

إجابة صحيحة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمـاء

الأزهري المصري

شكرا لك ولهذه المسابقة..

فقد أعدت قراءة سورة الأنعام أكثر من مرة...

وازددت لها فهما وحبا..

وازددت حمدا لله على نعمه التى لا تعد ولا تحصى..

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الأزهري المصري
> 
> شكرا لك ولهذه المسابقة..
> 
> فقد أعدت قراءة سورة الأنعام أكثر من مرة...
> 
> وازددت لها فهما وحبا..
> 
> وازددت حمدا لله على نعمه التى لا تعد ولا تحصى..
> ...


ما شاء الله

سورة الأنعام مليئة بالأسرار وروعتها لا تنته 
فهي نزلت جملة واحدة ومعها  وسبعون ألف ملك

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الثالث عشر : وعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى بأن يعيده  مرة آخرى إلى مكة 
فما الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
السؤال الرابع عشر: نفي ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن نبينا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ما وصفه به  المشركون وهو الجنون 

فما الاية الدالة على ذلك 

السؤال الخامس عشر :عاتب ربنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في آية ولكن قبل أن يعاتبه عفا عنه

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 

ثلاثة أسئلة فلا يجيب أحد عن أكثر من سؤال

----------


## سمـاء

> السؤال الرابع عشر: نفي ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن نبينا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ما وصفه به  المشركون وهو الجنون 
> 
> فما الاية الدالة على ذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"وَمَا صَاحِبُكُمْ بِمَجْنُونٍ" [ التكوير الآية 22]

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال الخامس عشر :عاتب ربنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في آية ولكن قبل أن يعاتبه عفا عنه
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 
> 
> ثلاثة أسئلة فلا يجيب أحد عن أكثر من سؤال


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ لِمَ أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَتَعْلَمَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (43)

سورة التوبة الآية 43

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "وَمَا صَاحِبُكُمْ بِمَجْنُونٍ" [ التكوير الآية 22]


إجابة صحيحة أختنا الكريمة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
>  عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ لِمَ أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَتَعْلَمَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (43)
> 
> سورة التوبة الآية 43


أحسنت أخي الحبيب في الله

بارك الله فيكم 

ما زال هناك سؤال 
فمن يجيبه ؟

----------


## د. أمل

> أحسنت أخي الحبيب في الله
> 
> بارك الله فيكم 
> 
> ما زال هناك سؤال 
> فمن يجيبه ؟






     إجابة السؤال الثالث عشر :


   الآية رقم 85   من سورة القصص ( إِنَّ الذى فرض عليك القرءان لرآدُّك إلى معاد )






و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> إجابة السؤال الثالث عشر :
> 
> 
>    الآية رقم 85   من سورة القصص ( إِنَّ الذى فرض عليك القرءان لرآدُّك إلى معاد )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اجابة صحيحة أختنا الكريمة

بارك الله فيكم وأهلا بك في الموضوع ونتمنى أن نراك هنا كثيرا 

وفقكم الله الى كل خير

----------


## قلب مصر

مسابقة رائعة
الف شكر أخي الأزهري المصري على هذه المسابقة القيمة
اثابك الله وجزاك كل الخير على ما تنفع وتذكر به المسلمين من علوم القرآن
واسمح لي أن اشترك معكم بإذن الله في الحلقات الفادمة
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> مسابقة رائعة
> الف شكر أخي الأزهري المصري على هذه المسابقة القيمة
> اثابك الله وجزاك كل الخير على ما تنفع وتذكر به المسلمين من علوم القرآن
> واسمح لي أن اشترك معكم بإذن الله في الحلقات الفادمة
> بارك الله فيك
> تحياتي وتقديري


 بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة
تواجدك في المسابقة يثريها حقا

وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال السادس عشر : تفرد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى بالألوهية وحده وتحدى من يقول بخلاف ذلك بأن لو كان هناك غيره سبحانه وتعالى لنازع الله في ملكه وسلطانه – تعالى الله سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

السؤال السابع عشر : من رحمة ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ورأفته بخلقه أنه لم يأخذهم واحد فواحد حتى يهلك الجميع
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

السؤال الثامن عشر : ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عليم بخفايا عباده يعلم عنهم ما أظهروا ولو كان يسيرا ويعلم ما أخفوه في قلوبهم
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## فخراوى

*إجابة السؤال 16:*

*( قل لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون إذاً لابتغوا إلى ذى العرش سبيلاً * سبحانه و تعالى عما يقولون علواً كبيراً ) 42,43 الإسراء.*

*إجابة السؤال 17:*

*( و ربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلاً ) 58 الكهف.*

*إجابة السؤال 18:*

*( و إن تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر و أخفى ) 7 طه.*

_والله أعلى و أعلم._

_تحياتى لحضرتك و جزاك الله خيراً._

_حليم._

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أخي الحبيب بارك الله فيك
أجابتك الأولى صحيحة فحسب
أما الباقي فلا 

كما أن من يجيب عن سؤال يتيح للباقي المشاركة
فتابعنا أخي الحبيب فإذا تعثر الجميع جاء دورك مرة آخرى

بارك الله فيكم ووفقنا واياكم الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال السادس عشر : تفرد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى بالألوهية وحده وتحدى من يقول بخلاف ذلك بأن لو كان هناك غيره سبحانه وتعالى لنازع الله في ملكه وسلطانه – تعالى الله سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَىٰ ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا (42)
سورة الإسراء

----------


## drmustafa

معذرة أخي الأزهري
لم أر إجابة الأخ فخراوي وتعليقك إلا بعد وضع مشاركتي
سأحاول إجابة سؤال آخر إذن

السؤال الثامن عشر 
هل هى الأية 7 من سورة الأعلى
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ ۚ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَىٰ (7)

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> معذرة أخي الأزهري
> لم أر إجابة الأخ فخراوي وتعليقك إلا بعد وضع مشاركتي
> سأحاول إجابة سؤال آخر إذن
> 
> السؤال الثامن عشر 
> هل هى الأية 7 من سورة الأعلى
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ ۚ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَىٰ (7)


لا يا دكتور
الاجابة غير منطبقة
نظرا لتشابه الايات فانا اضع بسؤال بحيث ان كل كلمة فيها تتنطبق على الاية

حاول مرة آخرى

----------


## ..kareem..

*السؤال الثامن عشر*
*أَوَلاَ يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ*
الاية 77 من سورة البقرة

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 

 إجابة السؤال الثامن عشر ..

 الآية رقم 5 من سورة هود : ( ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم ليستخفوا منه ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم يعلم ما يسرُّون و ما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور ) ..


يا رب تكون صح .. و جزاك الله خيرا ً..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *السؤال الثامن عشر*
> *أَوَلاَ يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ*
> الاية 77 من سورة البقرة


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب
الاجابة قريبة من الصحيحة
حاول مرة آخرى ولاحظ ألفاظ السؤال جيدا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 
> 
>  إجابة السؤال الثامن عشر ..
> 
>  الآية رقم 5 من سورة هود : ( ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم ليستخفوا منه ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم يعلم ما يسرُّون و ما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور ) ..
> 
> 
> يا رب تكون صح .. و جزاك الله خيرا ً..


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة
اجابتك صحيحة
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## د. أمل

أخى الكريم هل إجابتى صحيحة أم لا .. 

و نرجو تسهيل الأسئلة شوية و جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## د. أمل

عفواً أخى الفاضل .. أنا مش أخوك .. أنا أختك !!

----------


## الأزهري المصري

بالنسبة للسؤال الثامن عشر فأريد توضيح شيء مهم 
السؤال كان : ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عليم بخفايا عباده يعلم عنهم ما أظهروا ولو كان يسيرا ويعلم ما أخفوه في قلوبهم فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

فالسؤال تضمن علم ربنا سبحانه وتعالى بخفايا القلوب وبالجهر
بالطبع الآية التي أوردها أختنا  dawdaw  تمضنت ما في السؤال 
لذا كانت الاجابة صحيحة

وما زال هناك السؤال السابع عشر
ننتظر

----------


## الأزهري المصري

معذرة أختي الكريمة فقد اختلط علي الأمر
أما بالنسبة للأسئلة فصراحة أنا أحاول أن اجعلها صعبة قدر المستطاع حتى تكون هناك منافسة وحتى يزيد البحث بين الآيات فيتعلم كل منا المزيد

وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى كل خير 
اللهم آمين

----------


## ..kareem..

*السؤال السابع عشر*

*وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللهُ النَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُوا مَا تَرَكَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ بَصِيرًا* 
الاية 45 سورة فاطر

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *السؤال السابع عشر*
> 
> *وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللهُ النَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُوا مَا تَرَكَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ بَصِيرًا* 
> الاية 45 سورة فاطر


 لا يا أخي 
حاول مرة آخرى 
السؤال صعب شيئا ما ويحتاج الى المزيد من البحث
وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## سمـاء

> السؤال السابع عشر : من رحمة ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ورأفته بخلقه أنه لم يأخذهم واحد فواحد حتى يهلك الجميع
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


حاولت استحضار العديد من الآيات تشمل هذا المعنى بدقة... ووجدت أن أقربها فى نظرى هى الآية 61 من سورة النحل:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِظُلْمِهِمْ مَا تَرَكَ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ لَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ)

فهى تشمل هلاك الجميع أما رحمته سبحانه وتعالى ورأفته فتفهم ضمنيا من الآية...

عموما سأعاود البحث ربما أصل لآية أخرى أكثر تحديدا..

----------


## ..kareem..

*وَرَبُّكَ الغَفُورُ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ لَوْ يُؤَاخِذُهُمْ بِمَا كَسَبُوا لَعَجَّلَ لَهُمُ العَذَابَ بَلْ لَهُمْ مَوْعِدٌ لَنْ يَجِدُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ مَوْئِلًا*
الاية 58 من سورة الكهف

----------


## د. أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..


  و الله أعلم .. و الله أعلم .. و الله أعلم ..

  ممكن تكون الآية رقم ( 47) من سورة النحل : ( أو يأخذهم على تَخَوُّفٍ فإن ربكم لرءوف رحيم )


   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> 
>   و الله أعلم .. و الله أعلم .. و الله أعلم ..
> 
>   ممكن تكون الآية رقم ( 47) من سورة النحل : ( أو يأخذهم على تَخَوُّفٍ فإن ربكم لرءوف رحيم )
> 
> 
>    ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ما شاء الله عليك أختنا الكريمة

فعلا اجابة صحيحة
احسنت ووفقكم الله الى كل خير

علم أن السؤال صعب للغاية
لكن فعلا ما شاء الله عليك
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> حاولت استحضار العديد من الآيات تشمل هذا المعنى بدقة... ووجدت أن أقربها فى نظرى هى الآية 61 من سورة النحل:
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِظُلْمِهِمْ مَا تَرَكَ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ لَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ)
> 
> فهى تشمل هلاك الجميع أما رحمته سبحانه وتعالى ورأفته فتفهم ضمنيا من الآية...
> 
> عموما سأعاود البحث ربما أصل لآية أخرى أكثر تحديدا..


بارك الله فيكم 

انتظرناك كثيرا أختاه

وفقكم الله الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *وَرَبُّكَ الغَفُورُ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ لَوْ يُؤَاخِذُهُمْ بِمَا كَسَبُوا لَعَجَّلَ لَهُمُ العَذَابَ بَلْ لَهُمْ مَوْعِدٌ لَنْ يَجِدُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ مَوْئِلًا*
> الاية 58 من سورة الكهف


أحسنت اخي في محاولاتك الكثيرة
بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله

----------


## د. أمل

> ما شاء الله عليك أختنا الكريمة
> 
> فعلا اجابة صحيحة
> احسنت ووفقكم الله الى كل خير
> 
> علم أن السؤال صعب للغاية
> لكن فعلا ما شاء الله عليك
> جزاكم الله خيرا




جزاك الله خيرا على المسابقة الرائعة ..

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك .. لا نبحث فقط فى كتاب الله .. و لكن فى التفاسير أيضا ..

ربنا يبارك لك ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> جزاك الله خيرا على المسابقة الرائعة ..
> 
> جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك .. لا نبحث فقط فى كتاب الله .. و لكن فى التفاسير أيضا ..
> 
> ربنا يبارك لك ..


بارك الله فيك اختنا
هذا هو الغرض من جعل المسابقة صعبة
ان يزداد البحث فتزداد المعرفة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال التاسع عشر :من أصعب الموقف على المخالفين حين يقفوا بين يدي ربهم فيندمون وقت لا ينفع الندم ويستحقون بذلك عذاب ربهم
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

السؤال العشرين:
من عظيم فضل ربنا أنه غفور رحيم فهو يجزي بالإحسان أحسانا وهو مع ذلك لم يحرم المنافقين من رحمته وغفرانه سبحانه وتعالى
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


السؤال الحادي والعشرين :
ربنا حليم كريم لم يكن ليهلك أحدا من خلقه حتى يعذره ويرسل له من المرسلين من يوضح له طريق الحق من الضلالة

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## د. أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


إجابة السؤال التاسع عشر :

  الآية (30)  من سورة الأنعام  :  (  و لو ترى إذ وُقِفوا على ربهم , قال أليس هذا بالحق , قالوا بلى و ربنا , قال فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون ) .

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> إجابة السؤال التاسع عشر :
> 
>   الآية (30)  من سورة الأنعام  :  (  و لو ترى إذ وُقِفوا على ربهم , قال أليس هذا بالحق , قالوا بلى و ربنا , قال فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون ) .


ما شاء الله عليك أختاه
فعلا أنا فخور بك
بارك الله فيك 

اجابة صحيحة
أحسن الله إليك

----------


## drmustafa

إجابة السؤال العشرين 
بسم اللهالرحمن الرحيم
 لِيَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ الصَّادِقِينَ بِصِدْقِهِمْ وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (24)
سورة الأحزاب

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> إجابة السؤال العشرين 
> بسم اللهالرحمن الرحيم
>  لِيَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ الصَّادِقِينَ بِصِدْقِهِمْ وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ إِنْ شَاءَ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا (24)
> سورة الأحزاب


اجابة صحيحة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ..kareem..

*السؤال الحادي والعشرين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*ذَلِكَ أَن لَّمْ يَكُن رَّبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ*

الاية 131 سورة الانعام

*وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولًا يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَمَا كُنَّا مُهْلِكِي الْقُرَى إِلَّا وَأَهْلُهَا ظَالِمُونَ
*
الاية 59 سورة القصص

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *السؤال الحادي والعشرين*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *ذَلِكَ أَن لَّمْ يَكُن رَّبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ*
> 
> الاية 131 سورة الانعام
> 
> *وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولًا يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَمَا كُنَّا مُهْلِكِي الْقُرَى إِلَّا وَأَهْلُهَا ظَالِمُونَ
> ...



ما شاء الله عليك أخي الحبيب في الله

اجابة صحيحة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الثاني والعشرين :
من الواجب على الأئمة و العلماء الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وربنا سبحانه وتعالى لام على أئمة وعلماء بني اسرائيل تركهم هذا .
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 

السؤال الثالث والعشرين
يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من منكري البعث اقرارهم به في الآخرة وهم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 

السؤال الرابع والعشرين
ينذر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عباده بان يعودوا ويتوبوا إليه لأن يوم القيامة حق واقع لا محالة
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## ..kareem..

*السؤال الثالث والعشرين*
*"وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الْمُجْرِمُونَ نَاكِسُو رُؤُوسِهِمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ رَبَّنَا أَبْصَرْنَا وَسَمِعْنَا فَارْجِعْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحًا إِنَّا مُوقِنُونَ"*

الاية 12 سورة السجدة

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

 إجابة السؤال الثانى و العشرين ..

  الآية ( 79 ) من سورة المائدة :   " كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه , لبئس ما كانوا يفعلون "  .

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *السؤال الثالث والعشرين*
> *"وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الْمُجْرِمُونَ نَاكِسُو رُؤُوسِهِمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ رَبَّنَا أَبْصَرْنَا وَسَمِعْنَا فَارْجِعْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحًا إِنَّا مُوقِنُونَ"*
> 
> الاية 12 سورة السجدة


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب 
لكن الاجابة غير منطبقة

حاول مرة آخرى
وفقكم الله الى كل خير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
>  إجابة السؤال الثانى و العشرين ..
> 
>   الآية ( 79 ) من سورة المائدة :   " كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه , لبئس ما كانوا يفعلون "  .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة

الاجابة قريبة جدا من الصحيحة
ركزي في السؤال وستصلين للاجابة بسهولة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## د. أمل

إجابة السؤال الثانى و العشرين ..

  من سورة آل عمران :  " و لتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير و يأمرون بالمعروف و ينهون عن المنكر , و أولئك هم المفلحون  (104)  و لا تكونوا كالذين تفرقوا و اختلفوا من بعد ما جاءهم البينات , و أولئك لهم عذاب عظيم  (105)



 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إحتمال كبير تكون الإجابة خاطئة .. فى هذه الحالة سأنتقل إلى سؤال آخر بإذن الله ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> إجابة السؤال الثانى و العشرين ..
> 
>   من سورة آل عمران :  " و لتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير و يأمرون بالمعروف و ينهون عن المنكر , و أولئك هم المفلحون  (104)  و لا تكونوا كالذين تفرقوا و اختلفوا من بعد ما جاءهم البينات , و أولئك لهم عذاب عظيم  (105)
> 
> 
> 
>  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إحتمال كبير تكون الإجابة خاطئة .. فى هذه الحالة سأنتقل إلى سؤال آخر بإذن الله ..


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة
الاجابة غير منطبقة

لقد كنت أقرب في الاجابة السابقة 

حاولي مرة ثالثة قبل أن تنتقلي إلى سؤال آخر

جعلنا الله واياكم ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

اللهم آمين

----------


## سمـاء

> السؤال الرابع والعشرين
> ينذر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عباده بان يعودوا ويتوبوا إليه لأن يوم القيامة حق واقع لا محالة
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ يَوْمَ لَا يُخْزِي اللَّهُ النَّبِيَّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ نُورُهُمْ يَسْعَى بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ

 التحريم الآية 8

أعتقد أن هذا المعنى يتكرر فى كثير من الآيات، وإن كنت أجد هذه الآية أقربها...

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ يَوْمَ لَا يُخْزِي اللَّهُ النَّبِيَّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ نُورُهُمْ يَسْعَى بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ
> 
>  التحريم الآية 8
> 
> أعتقد أن هذا المعنى يتكرر فى كثير من الآيات، وإن كنت أجد هذه الآية أقربها...


 بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة
هنالك آي منطبقة غير التي أوردتيها

حاولي مرة آخرى أختنا الكريمة وفقكم الله الى كل خير

----------


## سمـاء

> السؤال الرابع والعشرين
> ينذر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عباده بان يعودوا ويتوبوا إليه لأن يوم القيامة حق واقع لا محالة
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


هل هى هذه الآية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ كَبِيرٍ [ هود الآية 3]

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

  اجابة السؤال الثانى و العشرين للمرة الثالثة و الأخيرة ..

 الآية (63) من سورة المائدة :   " لولا ينهاهم الربانيون و الأحبار عن قولهم الاثم و أكلهم السحت , لبئس ما كانوا يصنعون  " . 





      الآن فهمت ..  أن النصف الأول من السؤال مقدمة و ديباجة .. و النصف الثانى هو المطلوب فى الآية .. صح ..؟؟!!

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
>   اجابة السؤال الثانى و العشرين للمرة الثالثة و الأخيرة ..
> 
>  الآية (63) من سورة المائدة :   " لولا ينهاهم الربانيون و الأحبار عن قولهم الاثم و أكلهم السحت , لبئس ما كانوا يصنعون  " . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 نعم أختنا أحسنتِ هذا هو الأسلوب 
 :: 
الاجابة صحيحة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> هل هى هذه الآية
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ كَبِيرٍ [ هود الآية 3]


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة
لكن لو قرأتي السؤال عدة مرات لوجدت ان الآية سهلة للغاية وقريبة من الجميع 
وتجدها فعلا منطبقة

انتظر محاولتك 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ..kareem..

*أخي الفاضل رغم إني مقتنع بإن الاية 12 من سورة السجدة تنطبق على السؤال ولكن سأحاول مرة اخرى*

*"قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِلِقَاءِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً قَالُوا يَا حَسْرَتَنَا عَلَى مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِيهَا وَهُمْ يَحْمِلُونَ أَوْزَارَهُمْ عَلَى ظُهُورِهِمْ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ "*
الاية 31 سورة الانعام

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *أخي الفاضل رغم إني مقتنع بإن الاية 12 من سورة السجدة تنطبق على السؤال ولكن سأحاول مرة اخرى*
> 
> *"قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِلِقَاءِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً قَالُوا يَا حَسْرَتَنَا عَلَى مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِيهَا وَهُمْ يَحْمِلُونَ أَوْزَارَهُمْ عَلَى ظُهُورِهِمْ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ "*
> الاية 31 سورة الانعام



بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله

تعلم أخي أن القرآن مليء بالمتشابهات
لذا فأنا أبحث في الآيات ثم أضع سؤال مطابقا تماما لمعنى الآية من غير نقصان من الآية
لذا فالسؤال يقول :ينذر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عباده بان يعودوا ويتوبوا إليه لأن يوم القيامة حق واقع لا محالة

فلو أردت الآية المذكورة من الأخت سماء لكان السؤال مختلف تماما ولأوردت اجزاء آخرى في السؤال

لذا قلت أن هناك آية منطبقة تماما أخي الحبيب
وكذا الآية التي أوردت غير منطبقة

الهدف من المسابقة كثرة البحث في كتاب الله عز وجل وتدارسه بيننا

----------


## د. أمل

خير .. اللهم اجعله خير ..

  فين الناااااااااااااس ..

 مال الدنيا راقت كده فجأة !!

 يا جماعة حد يجاوب و لو خطأ .. 

مش باقى غير بكرة !!!

----------


## د. أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

 محاولة يائسة .. توكلنا على الله ..

 إجابة السؤال الثالث و العشرين ..

 الآية رقم (52) من سورة سبأ :  "و قالوا ءامنا به و أنَّى لهم التناوش من مكان بعيد " .

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> خير .. اللهم اجعله خير ..
> 
>   فين الناااااااااااااس ..
> 
>  مال الدنيا راقت كده فجأة !!
> 
>  يا جماعة حد يجاوب و لو خطأ .. 
> 
> مش باقى غير بكرة !!!


أنا والله حزين لهذا أختنا
انا أحاول ان اجعل الأسئلة صعبة حتى تكون هناك منافسة ومحاولات كثيرة تحمل الجميع على قراءة آيات القرآن وتدبرها
 ::(:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
>  محاولة يائسة .. توكلنا على الله ..
> 
>  إجابة السؤال الثالث و العشرين ..
> 
>  الآية رقم (52) من سورة سبأ :  "و قالوا ءامنا به و أنَّى لهم التناوش من مكان بعيد " .


لا يا أختي 
الاجابة غير منطقة
هذا السؤال هو أصعبهم ويحتاج الى مزيد من التفكير

حاولي مرة آخرى 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال الثالث والعشرين
> يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من منكري البعث اقرارهم به في الآخرة وهم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
محاولة قد تكون خاطئة 

إجابة السؤال الثالث والعشرين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي وَيُنْذِرُونَكُمْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَٰذَا ۚ قَالُوا شَهِدْنَا عَلَىٰ أَنْفُسِنَا ۖ وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَشَهِدُوا عَلَىٰ أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ (130)
سورة الأنعام

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> محاولة قد تكون خاطئة 
> 
> إجابة السؤال الثالث والعشرين
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي وَيُنْذِرُونَكُمْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَٰذَا ۚ قَالُوا شَهِدْنَا عَلَىٰ أَنْفُسِنَا ۖ وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَشَهِدُوا عَلَىٰ أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ (130)
> سورة الأنعام


هي فعلا اجابة غير منطبقة
لكن ما المشكلة أخي ان نحاول اكثر من محاولة حتى ولو كانت خاطئة

ننتظر محاولة آخرى واجابة صحيحة بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ..kareem..

*محاولة على امل صحتها*
*"فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ الْقَيِّمِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَّا مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصَّدَّعُونَ"*

الاية 43 سورة الروم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *محاولة على امل صحتها*
> *"فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ الْقَيِّمِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَّا مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصَّدَّعُونَ"*
> 
> الاية 43 سورة الروم


ما زلنا ندور حول الاجابة

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله

ننتظر محاولة جديدة وبإذن الله صحيحة

وفقكم الله الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## د. أمل

محاولة .. بدون تعليق ..


    الآية  (53 ) من سورة سبأ :  " و قد كفروا به من قبل , و يقذفون بالغيب من مكان بعيد "  .

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أسهل عليكم الأمر إذا
الآية موجودة في الجزء الثلاثين من القرآن الكريم
فما هي؟

----------


## ..kareem..

*"ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَن شَاء اتَّخَذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ مَآبًا"*

الاية 39 سورة النبأ

----------


## د. أمل

محاولة .. بالتأكيد بالتأكيد بالتأكيد .. خاطئة .. 


  الآية (12) من سورة النازعات :  " قالوا تلك إذاً كرة خاسرة " .



سامحك الله يا أخانا الأزهرى .. هذا السؤال فيه ظلم بيِّن ..

الآن فقط عرفت لماذا تكتب فى توقيعك ..... " أبداً لن تنتصر علىّ " ...... و بتعمل لنا كده     ::p:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *"ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَن شَاء اتَّخَذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ مَآبًا"*
> 
> الاية 39 سورة النبأ


أحسنت أخي
أخير الاجابة صحيحة
 :: 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> محاولة .. بالتأكيد بالتأكيد بالتأكيد .. خاطئة .. 
> 
> 
>   الآية (12) من سورة النازعات :  " قالوا تلك إذاً كرة خاسرة " .
> 
> 
> 
> سامحك الله يا أخانا الأزهرى .. هذا السؤال فيه ظلم بيِّن ..
> 
> الآن فقط عرفت لماذا تكتب فى توقيعك ..... " أبداً لن تنتصر علىّ " ...... و بتعمل لنا كده


 ::   ::   ::   :: 
أضحك الله سنك أختنا 

لكن ألست محقا في توقيعي إذا  :: 

لكن أختنا صراحة لو نظرتي إلى السؤال والإجابة لوجدتي أن تلك الآية التي أجاب بها أخونا كريم هي الأصح أو أنها الآية المطابقة فعلا للسؤال
أليس كذلك؟

----------


## د. أمل

معذرة !!!!  

 أنا مش فاهمة دلوقتى ؟؟ .. هى إجابة أخونا كريم الصحيحة كانت للسؤال الثالث و العشرين أم الرابع و العشرين ..

  أعتقد إنها إجابة الرابع و العشرين ..!!!!

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> معذرة !!!!  
> 
>  أنا مش فاهمة دلوقتى ؟؟ .. هى إجابة أخونا كريم الصحيحة كانت للسؤال الثالث و العشرين أم الرابع و العشرين ..
> 
>   أعتقد إنها إجابة الرابع و العشرين ..!!!!


هي اجابة اخينا كريم للسؤال الثالث والعشرين
وانا قد اللتبس على الأمر وظننت ان اجابتك لنفس السؤال لأنها كانت في نفس الجزء  :: 

لكن ما زلنا ننتظر اجابة السؤال الرابع والعشرين

----------


## د. أمل

عفواً أخى الفاضل الأزهرى و إخوتى الكرام ..

قد أكون مزعجة .. لكنى أريد الإستفادة و الفهم ..

السؤال (23) يتعجب ربنا سبحانه و تعالى من منكرى البعث إقرارهم به فى الآخرة و هم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له .

  الآية (39) من سورة النبأ :" ذلك اليوم الحق , فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا " .

 ما تفسير الآية الذى يتماشى مع مضمون السؤال .. 

 فلم أجد فى التفسيرات التى عندى ما يفيد ذلك .. و أى كتب التفسير أفضل ؟..

  و جزاكم الله كل الخير ..

----------


## drmustafa

> عفواً أخى الفاضل الأزهرى و إخوتى الكرام ..
> 
> قد أكون مزعجة .. لكنى أريد الإستفادة و الفهم ..
> 
> السؤال (23) يتعجب ربنا سبحانه و تعالى من منكرى البعث إقرارهم به فى الآخرة و هم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له .
> 
>   الآية (39) من سورة النبأ :" ذلك اليوم الحق , فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا " .
> 
>  ما تفسير الآية الذى يتماشى مع مضمون السؤال .. 
> ...


 وأنا أيضاًُ أريد الاستفادة والفهم أخي الأزهري

----------


## الأزهري المصري

معذرة حقا

فما أردت أن إجابة أخينا كريم هي إجابة السؤال الرابع والعشرين وليس الثالث والعشرين

لذا أرجو ممن يجيب أن يضع السؤال مع الاجابة

فالسؤال الرابع والعشرين
ينذر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عباده بان يعودوا ويتوبوا إليه لأن يوم القيامة حق واقع لا محالة
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 
اجابته هي : "ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا"

أما السؤال الثالث والعشرين فلم يجب عليه بعد
السؤال الثالث والعشرين
يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من منكري البعث اقرارهم به في الآخرة وهم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

ننتظر الاجابة بإذن الله تعالى
ومعذرة مرة آخرى 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال الثالث والعشرين
> يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من منكري البعث اقرارهم به في الآخرة وهم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


محاولة أخرى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 وَقَالُوا إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا حَيَاتُنَا الدُّنْيَا وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَبْعُوثِينَ (29)
 وَلَوْ تَرَىٰ إِذْ وُقِفُوا عَلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ ۚ قَالَ أَلَيْسَ هَٰذَا بِالْحَقِّ ۚ قَالُوا بَلَىٰ وَرَبِّنَا ۚ قَالَ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ (30)

الآيات 29-30 من سورة الأنعام

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> محاولة أخرى 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
>  وَقَالُوا إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا حَيَاتُنَا الدُّنْيَا وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَبْعُوثِينَ (29)
>  وَلَوْ تَرَىٰ إِذْ وُقِفُوا عَلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ ۚ قَالَ أَلَيْسَ هَٰذَا بِالْحَقِّ ۚ قَالُوا بَلَىٰ وَرَبِّنَا ۚ قَالَ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ (30)
> 
> الآيات 29-30 من سورة الأنعام


الآية قريبة أخي الحبيب
لكن هناك آية مطابقة
انتظرها منك أخي الحبيب في الله

----------


## ..kareem..

*أخي الفاضل عندما احضرت لك الاية 31 من سورة الانعام لم تقل اذا كانت صحيحة او خاطئة وكان ردك "بارك الله فيك"*
*بعدها قلت ان السؤال الرابع والعشرون مطلوب حله ولم يحل وقمت بتسهيله بان الاية المطلوبة موجودة بالجزء الثلاثون... فاحضرت لك الاية من سورة النبأ*
اتمنى تكون الفكرة وصلت

----------


## د. أمل

> محاولة .. بدون تعليق ..
> 
> 
>     الآية  (53 ) من سورة سبأ :  " و قد كفروا به من قبل , و يقذفون بالغيب من مكان بعيد "  .



   سبق أن ذكرت هذه الآية و لم أجد رداً  .. لا بالخطأ و لا بالصحة ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اخوتي في الله
عندما تكون الاجابة صحيحة فأنا أقول أنها صحيحة
اما لو كانت غير ذلك فأنا لا أقول

كما انني يحدث علي لبس في بعض الأحيان عندما تكون الاجابة بدون السؤال فيشتبه علي الأمر

والاجابات الواردة كلها غير مطابقة بعد للسؤال الثالث والعشرين
والذي هو : 
السؤال الثالث والعشرين
يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من منكري البعث اقرارهم به في الآخرة وهم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## سمـاء

> السؤال الثالث والعشرين
> يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من منكري البعث اقرارهم به في الآخرة وهم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


قد تكون هذه الآية:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ثُمَّ يُقَالُ هَذَا الَّذِي كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ

 [ المطففين الآية 17]

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> قد تكون هذه الآية:
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ثُمَّ يُقَالُ هَذَا الَّذِي كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ
> 
>  [ المطففين الآية 17]


لا يا أختي ليست هي

لتيسير السؤال فالاجابة موجودة في الجزء العشرين

انتظر اجتهاداتكم 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ألا من مجيب ؟

----------


## سمـاء

> السؤال الثالث والعشرين
> يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من منكري البعث اقرارهم به في الآخرة وهم كانوا قبل ذلك منكرين له
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


محاولة أخرى


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوا قَالَ أَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِآيَاتِي وَلَمْ تُحِيطُوا بِهَا عِلْمًا أَمَّاذَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ [ النمل الآية 84]

----------


## الأزهري المصري

لا يا أختاه
حاولي مرة آخرى

----------


## ابن البلد

أظن الإجابة هي في الآيات من سورة النمل لسؤال المشركين عن الآخرة والتي كانوا لا يصدقون بها

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قُلْ لا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ(65)بَلْ ادَّارَكَ عِلْمُهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْهَا بَلْ هُمْ مِنْهَا عَمُونَ(66)
وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا وَآبَاؤُنَا أَئِنَّا لَمُخْرَجُونَ(67)لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ(68)قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ(69)وَلا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا تَكُنْ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ(70)وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ(71)قُلْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ رَدِفَ لَكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ(72)وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَشْكُرُونَ(73)وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُكِنُّ صُدُورُهُمْ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ(74)وَمَا مِنْ غَائِبَةٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ إِلا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ(75)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> أظن الإجابة هي في الآيات من سورة النمل لسؤال المشركين عن الآخرة والتي كانوا لا يصدقون بها
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> قُلْ لا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ(65)بَلْ ادَّارَكَ عِلْمُهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْهَا بَلْ هُمْ مِنْهَا عَمُونَ(66)
> وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا وَآبَاؤُنَا أَئِنَّا لَمُخْرَجُونَ(67)لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ هَذَا إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ(68)قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ(69)وَلا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا تَكُنْ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ(70)وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ(71)قُلْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ رَدِفَ لَكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ(72)وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَشْكُرُونَ(73)وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُكِنُّ صُدُورُهُمْ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ(74)وَمَا مِنْ غَائِبَةٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ إِلا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ(75)
> 
> صدق الله العظيم


ما شاء الله

الله ينور عليك يا شيخ أحمد
 ::   ::   :: 
الاجابة صحيحة
والآية المقصودة  هي 

بَلْ ادَّارَكَ عِلْمُهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْهَا بَلْ هُمْ مِنْهَا عَمُونَ

وتفسيرها كما ورد في السؤال

رائع حقا بارك الله فيكم 
 :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أشعر وكأن روح الملل دبت في نفوسكم
فهل هذا الاحساس في محله ؟

----------


## د. أمل

> أشعر وكأن روح الملل دبت في نفوسكم
> فهل هذا الاحساس في محله ؟





     لا .. ليس فى محله ..

 فقط .. كنا نبحث فى صمت ..

 أين الأسئلة الجديدة ؟؟!!

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أنتظر من يسألني عنها لأشعر بأن هناك اهتمام بالأمر  ::

----------


## drmustafa

إذن اين الأسئلة الجديدة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الخامس والعشرين 
تكلم ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن المؤمنين والمنافقين في آيتين مختلفتين 
فتحدث عن المنافق بان عملهم يعلم حقيقته الله ورسوله فهم يضمرون خلاف ما يبدون وسوف يعودون إلى ربهم سبحانه وتعالى ليخبرهم بحقيقة عملهم 
وعندما تكلم عن المؤمنين أمرهم بالعمل فهو سبحانه وتعالى مطلع عليهم وعملهم هذا موافق لما يضمرون فيراه المؤمنون على حقيقته أيضا وبعد ذلك يعودون أيضا إلى ربهم فيخبرهم بما كانوا يعملون

اذكر الآيتين الدالتين على ذلك 



السؤال السادس والعشرين :
يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن المشركين والمعاندين في حال التضييق عليهم بانهم لو دفع عنهم هذا الضرر لتمادوا في غيهم وضلالتهم

----------


## د. أمل

> أنتظر من يسألني عنها لأشعر بأن هناك اهتمام بالأمر



  هذا باعتبار أننى  " قرطاس لب " ..

ماشى .. أخى الكريم ..

----------


## د. أمل

السؤال الخامس و العشرين ..

هل الآيتان المختلفتان .. متتاليتان أم متفرقتان ..؟؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> هذا باعتبار أننى  " قرطاس لب " ..
> 
> ماشى .. أخى الكريم ..


العفو أختنا الكريمة

أنا أقصد أني انتظرت حتى يسال سائل

يعلم الله سبحانه وتعالى أني سعيد جدا جدا بمشاركتك معنا أخيه 


وده لا يقلل من شأن اللب  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السؤال الخامس و العشرين ..
> 
> هل الآيتان المختلفتان .. متتاليتان أم متفرقتان ..؟؟


الايتان ليستا متتاليتان

أين المحاولات 

ننتظرك أختاه

----------


## د. أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

   المحاولة الأولى ..

   السؤال الخامس و العشرون :  تكلم الله سبحانه و تعالى عن المؤمنين و المنافقين فى آيتين مختلفتين ..

 - فتحدث عن المنافقين بأن عملهم يعلم حقيقته الله و رسوله , فهم يضمرون خلاف ما يبدون و سوف يعودون إلى ربهم سبحانه و تعالى ليخبرهم بحقيقة عملهم ..

 - و عندما تكلم عن المؤمنين أمرهم بالعمل , فهو سبحانه و تعالى مطلع عليهمو عملهم هذا موافق لما يضمرون فيراه المؤمنون على حقيقته أيضاً و بعد ذلك يعودون أيضاً إلى ربهم فيخبرهم بما كانوا يعملون ..


الإجابة :

الآية الأولى : الآية ( 94 ) من سورة التوبة : " يعتذرون إليكم إذا رجعتم إليهم , قل لا تعتذروا لن نؤمن لكم قد نبأنا الله من أخباركم , و سيرى الله عملكم و رسوله ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب و الشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون " ..


الآية الثانية : الآية ( 105 ) من سورة التوبة : " و قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم و رسوله و المؤمنون , و ستردون إلى عالم الغيب و الشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
>    المحاولة الأولى ..
> 
>    السؤال الخامس و العشرون :  تكلم الله سبحانه و تعالى عن المؤمنين و المنافقين فى آيتين مختلفتين ..
> 
>  - فتحدث عن المنافقين بأن عملهم يعلم حقيقته الله و رسوله , فهم يضمرون خلاف ما يبدون و سوف يعودون إلى ربهم سبحانه و تعالى ليخبرهم بحقيقة عملهم ..
> 
>  - و عندما تكلم عن المؤمنين أمرهم بالعمل , فهو سبحانه و تعالى مطلع عليهمو عملهم هذا موافق لما يضمرون فيراه المؤمنون على حقيقته أيضاً و بعد ذلك يعودون أيضاً إلى ربهم فيخبرهم بما كانوا يعملون ..
> ...


يبدو وكأنها المحاولة الأولى والأخيرة 

 ::  :: 

اجابة صحيحة أختنا الكريمة

بارك الله فيكم  ما شاء الله عليكم

مش تقول لي قرطاس لب قال !!

 :: 

وفقكم الله الى كل خير

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله




> السؤال الخامس والعشرين 
> السؤال السادس والعشرين :
> يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن المشركين والمعاندين في حال التضييق عليهم بانهم لو دفع عنهم هذا الضرر لتمادوا في غيهم وضلالتهم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 وَلَوْ رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِمْ مِنْ ضُرٍّ لَلَجُّوا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ (75)
المؤمنون

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  وَلَوْ رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِمْ مِنْ ضُرٍّ لَلَجُّوا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ (75)
> المؤمنون



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اجابة صحيحة

ما شاء الله

بارك الله فيكم ووفقك الى كل خير

----------


## د. أمل

الأخ العزيز .. الأزهرى المصرى ..

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

نعلم و نُقدر مدى انشغالك هذه الأيام  ..

نحن فى الانتظار .. متى تمكنت من المتابعة ..

نسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى كل نعَمِه .. و ييسر لك الخير أينما كان ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الأخ العزيز .. الأزهرى المصرى ..
> 
>  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> نعلم و نُقدر مدى انشغالك هذه الأيام  ..
> 
> نحن فى الانتظار .. متى تمكنت من المتابعة ..
> 
> نسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى كل نعَمِه .. و ييسر لك الخير أينما كان ..



ها قد جئت
 :: 
معذرة عن التأخر

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى ما يحب ويرضى

اللهم آمين

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال السابع والعشرين : 
يوم القيامة تعاين وتنظر كل نفس ما عملت من عمل في ما مضى وهنالك يقف الجميع بين يدي الله سبحانه وتعالى وقد رجعوا إليه سبحانه وتعالى فهو الحق وما دونه فهو باطل وافتراءغير موجود .

السؤال الثامن والعشرين :
ينفي ربنا سبحانه وتعالى حسن الدين عن جميع الخلق إلا من انقاد إلى ربه بقلبه وجوارحه وأخلص عمله لربه واتبع دين الإسلام وملة أبا الأنبياء الخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام تاركا بذلك كل الملل والعقائد المعوجة .
السؤال التاسع والعشرين : 
يأمر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى المؤمنين بالالتزام بإصلاح أنفسهم والحرص على ذلك ولا ينظرون إلى من خالفهم في ذلك مع التزامهم بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فإلى الله المرجع والمآب وهو الخبير بحقيقة الأعمال

السؤال الثلاثين :
وعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى المؤمنين المجتهدين في السير إليه بأن يهيدهم سبل الرشاد فهو سبحانه وتعالى خير معين للمخلصين المحسنين .

----------


## د. أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

السؤال السابع و العشرين : يوم القيامة تعاين و تنظر كل نفس ما عملت من عمل فى ما مضى و هنالك يقف الجميع بين يدى الله سبحانه و تعالى و قد رجعوا إليه سبحانه و تعالى فهو الحق و ما دونه فهو الباطل و افتراء غير موجود ..


الإجابة :
الآية ( 30 ) من سورة يونس : " هنالك تبلوا كل نفس ما أسلفت , و رُدّوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق و ضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> السؤال السابع و العشرين : يوم القيامة تعاين و تنظر كل نفس ما عملت من عمل فى ما مضى و هنالك يقف الجميع بين يدى الله سبحانه و تعالى و قد رجعوا إليه سبحانه و تعالى فهو الحق و ما دونه فهو الباطل و افتراء غير موجود ..
> 
> 
> الإجابة :
> الآية ( 30 ) من سورة يونس : " هنالك تبلوا كل نفس ما أسلفت , و رُدّوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق و ضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون " ..



ما شاء الله عليك أختاه

اجابة صحيحة

هل لي أن أسألك عن ما تحفظين من القرآن ؟

----------


## د. أمل

لماذا هذا السؤال المحرج .. ؟؟
 أنا أريد أن استمر فى الحفظ و هذه المسابقة تساعد على تدبر الآيات مما يساعد فى ذلك ..

فجزاك الله عنا كل خير ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> لماذا هذا السؤال المحرج .. ؟؟
>  أنا أريد أن استمر فى الحفظ و هذه المسابقة تساعد على تدبر الآيات مما يساعد فى ذلك ..
> 
> فجزاك الله عنا كل خير ..


والله لم أقصد إحراجك
لكن ألاحظ أنك ما شاء الله عليك إجابتك صائبة ورائعة 
جعلنا الله واياكم من المتدبرين لكتابه سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*
السؤال الحادي والثلاثين :

ما يحدث في هذه الحياة الدنيا من ظلم الظالمين وتجبر المتجبرين ليس بخفي على الله سبحانه وتعالى إنما يؤخرهم ربهم ليوم عظيم حيث يكون الحساب الشديد
اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك


السؤال الثاني والثلاثين
يتكلم أحد الأنبياء إلى قومه داعيا إياهم وموضحا لهم أنه انما رزقه الله حلالا فعليه أن يحافظ على هذا الرزق بعدم خلطه بغيره من الحرام فهو إنما يريد أن يقيم بينهم العدل وهو لا يستطيع ذلك إلا بالاعتماد على الله سبحانه وتعالى 
اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك



السؤال الثالث والثلاثين :
يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من المشركين إشراكهم ومكرهم وابتعادهم عن الطريق كيف بهم يشركون به وهو سبحانه وتعالى وهو رقيب على كل نفس في هذه الحياة الدنيا فهو أحق أن يعبد وحده سبحانه وتعالى ولا يعلم سبحانه وتعالى شريك يستحق العبادة سوى ذاته سبحانه وتعالى
*

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
أعتذر لانشغالى الشديد فى الفترة السابقة ..

السؤال الثامن و العشرين :
 ينفى ربنا سبحانه و تعالى حسن الدين عن جميع الخلق إلا من انقاد إلى ربه بقلبه و جوارحه و أخلص عمله لربه و اتبع دين الإسلام و ملة أبى الأنبياء الخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام تاركاً بذلك كل الملل و العقائد المعوجة ..

الإجابة : الآية (125) من سورة النساء : " و من أحسن ديناً ممن أسلم وجهه لله و هو محسن و اتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً , و اتخذ الله إبراهيم خليلاً " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا حميد أختنا الكريمة

بارك الله فيك

الاجابة صحيحة

ننتظر الاجابة عن باقي الأسئلة

----------


## د. أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

السؤال التاسع و العشرين :
يأمر ربنا سبحانه و تعالى المؤمنين بالالتزام بإصلاح أنفسهم و الحرص على ذلك و لا ينظرون إلى من خالفهم فى ذلك مع التزامهم بالأمر بالمعروف و النهى عن المنكر فإلى الله المرجع و المآب ..

الآية (105) من سورة المائدة : " يأيها الذين ءامنوا عليكم أنفسكم , لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم, إلى الله مرجعكم جميعاً فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون " ..



السؤال الثلاثين :
وعد ربنا سبحانه و تعالى المؤمنين المجتهدين فى السير إليه بأن يهديهم سبل الرشاد فهو سبحانه و تعالى خير معين للمخلصين المحسنين ..

الآية (69) من سورة العنكبوت : " و الذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدِيَنَّهم سبلنا , و إن الله لمع المحسنين " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ما شاء الله عليك أختنا الكريمة

متميزة كعادتك

أحسنت وبارك الله فيكم

ما زالت هناك أسئلة آخرى

وما زال هناك رواد متغيبون 

ننتظر المشاركة من الجميع

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> السؤال الحادي والثلاثين :
> 
> ما يحدث في هذه الحياة الدنيا من ظلم الظالمين وتجبر المتجبرين ليس بخفي على الله سبحانه وتعالى إنما يؤخرهم ربهم ليوم عظيم حيث يكون الحساب الشديد
> اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك
> 
> 
> السؤال الثاني والثلاثين
> يتكلم أحد الأنبياء إلى قومه داعيا إياهم وموضحا لهم أنه انما رزقه الله حلالا فعليه أن يحافظ على هذا الرزق بعدم خلطه بغيره من الحرام فهو إنما يريد أن يقيم بينهم العدل وهو لا يستطيع ذلك إلا بالاعتماد على الله سبحانه وتعالى 
> ...



عفواً .. نقلته للتيسير على من يتابع ..

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> السؤال الحادي والثلاثين :
> 
> ما يحدث في هذه الحياة الدنيا من ظلم الظالمين وتجبر المتجبرين ليس بخفي على الله سبحانه وتعالى إنما يؤخرهم ربهم ليوم عظيم حيث يكون الحساب الشديد
> اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك
> 
> *




    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
 الآية (42) من سورة إبراهيم : " و لا تحسبن الله غافلاً عما يعمل الظالمون , إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أحسنت اختنا الكريمة

اجابة صحيحة

حقا متعجبا من إعراض الأعضاء عن المسابقة بتلك الصورة

نسأل الله الهداية

----------


## د. أمل

أخى الفاضل ..

لا أظنه إعراضاً من الأعضاء .. فنحن فى موسم إمتحانات .. و منهم الطالب و منهم من يساعد أولاده فى المذاكرة ..
و قد كنت مشغولة أنا نفسى لبعض الوقت .. و كذلك أنت أخى الكريم ..
فلا تقلق ..

----------


## د. أمل

> *
>  السؤال الثاني والثلاثين
> يتكلم أحد الأنبياء إلى قومه داعيا إياهم وموضحا لهم أنه انما رزقه الله حلالا فعليه أن يحافظ على هذا الرزق بعدم خلطه بغيره من الحرام فهو إنما يريد أن يقيم بينهم العدل وهو لا يستطيع ذلك إلا بالاعتماد على الله سبحانه وتعالى 
> اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك
> *




الآية (88) من سورة هود : " قال ياقوم أرءيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربى و رزقنى منه رزقاً حسناً, و ما أريد أن أخالفكم إلى ما أنهاكم عنه , إن أريد إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت , و ما توفيقى إلا بالله , عليه توكلت و إليه أنيب " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أحسنت أختنا الكريمة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> 
> السؤال الثالث والثلاثين :
> يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من المشركين إشراكهم ومكرهم وابتعادهم عن الطريق كيف بهم يشركون به وهو سبحانه وتعالى وهو رقيب على كل نفس في هذه الحياة الدنيا فهو أحق أن يعبد وحده سبحانه وتعالى ولا يعلم سبحانه وتعالى شريك يستحق العبادة سوى ذاته سبحانه وتعالى
> *




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ..

الآية (33) من سورة الرعد : " أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت , و جعلوا لله شركاء قل سموهم , أم تنبئونه بما لا يعلم فى الأرض أم بظاهر من القول , بل زُين للذين كفروا مكرهم و صُدُّوا عن السبيل , و من يضلل الله فما له من هاد " .. 



 و الله أعلم يعنى ..

----------


## د. أمل

> أخى الفاضل ..
> 
> لا أظنه إعراضاً من الأعضاء .. فنحن فى موسم إمتحانات .. و منهم الطالب و منهم من يساعد أولاده فى المذاكرة ..
> و قد كنت مشغولة أنا نفسى لبعض الوقت .. و كذلك أنت أخى الكريم ..
> فلا تقلق ..


لا تبتئس أخى الفاضل ..

المنتدى كله شبه مهجور هذه الأيام ..

وفق الله الجميع ..

علشان لما أقول " قرطاس لب " .. تبقوا تصدقونى ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ..
> 
> الآية (33) من سورة الرعد : " أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت , و جعلوا لله شركاء قل سموهم , أم تنبئونه بما لا يعلم فى الأرض أم بظاهر من القول , بل زُين للذين كفروا مكرهم و صُدُّوا عن السبيل , و من يضلل الله فما له من هاد " .. 
> 
> 
> 
>  و الله أعلم يعنى ..


الاجابة صحيحة

بارك الله فيكم 

والاية معناها يحتاج إلى وقفة عظيمة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> لا تبتئس أخى الفاضل ..
> 
> المنتدى كله شبه مهجور هذه الأيام ..
> 
> وفق الله الجميع ..
> 
> علشان لما أقول " قرطاس لب " .. تبقوا تصدقونى ..


هناك البعض الذي إذا تواجد كان كفاية عن غيره 

بالطبع ليس بـ "قرطاس لب"  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*السؤال الرابع والثلاثين :
يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن أهل الضلال بأن ما هم فيه من إمهال إنما هو استدراج لهم حتى يوفوا أحد أمرين إما عذاب الدنيا وإما عذاب الآخرة فيعلمون وقتها القوي من الضعيف والحق من الباطل


السؤال الخامس والثلاثين :
خلق ربنا الإنس والجن وأعطاهم العقل للاختيار بين طريق الخير والشر لكن يعلم ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أن من خلقه هؤلاء خلق للنار فهم لا يتفكرون في آيات الله ولا ينظرون إليها ولا يستمعون صوت الحق ولا يدينيون له فهم في حال كمن لا عقل له بل هم أبعد لأن الله منحهم العقل ولم ينتفعوا به .

السؤال السادس والثلاثين
عجبا لهذا المتبع هواه وجعله هواه دينه فهل ينفعه وقتئذ الرسل لترده إلى إيمانه
*

----------


## د. أمل

> *السؤال الرابع والثلاثين :
> يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن أهل الضلال بأن ما هم فيه من إمهال إنما هو استدراج لهم حتى يوفوا أحد أمرين إما عذاب الدنيا وإما عذاب الآخرة فيعلمون وقتها القوي من الضعيف والحق من الباطل
> *



   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

  الآية (75) من سورة مريم  : " قل من كان فى الضلالة فليمدد له الرحمن مَدَّا , حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون إما العذاب و إما الساعة فسيعلمون من هو شرٌ مكاناً و أضعف جنداً " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
>   الآية (75) من سورة مريم  : " قل من كان فى الضلالة فليمدد له الرحمن مَدَّا , حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون إما العذاب و إما الساعة فسيعلمون من هو شرٌ مكاناً و أضعف جنداً " ..



ما شاء الله عليك أختاه

اجابة صحيحة

أحسن الله إليك

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> السؤال الخامس والثلاثين :
> خلق ربنا الإنس والجن وأعطاهم العقل للاختيار بين طريق الخير والشر لكن يعلم ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أن من خلقه هؤلاء خلق للنار فهم لا يتفكرون في آيات الله ولا ينظرون إليها ولا يستمعون صوت الحق ولا يدينيون له فهم في حال كمن لا عقل له بل هم أبعد لأن الله منحهم العقل ولم ينتفعوا به .
> *



     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الآية (179) من سورة الأعراف :  " و لقد ذرأنا لجهنم كثيراً من الجن و الإنس , لهم قلوبٌ لا يفقهون بها و لهم أعينٌ لا يبصرون بها و لهم ءاذانٌ لا يسمعون بها , أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل , أولئك هم الغافلون " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

كالعادة اجابات صحيحة

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة


ما زال هناك سؤال

فمن يجيبه ؟

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> 
> السؤال السادس والثلاثين
> عجبا لهذا المتبع هواه وجعله هواه دينه فهل ينفعه وقتئذ الرسل لترده إلى إيمانه
> *



     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

  الآية (43) من سورة الفرقان : " أرءيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلاً " ..


   و الله أعلم ...

----------


## د. أمل

مالى أرى الإخوان للقرءان قد هجروا
أبالدنيا و زينتها و زيف بهائها شُغِلوا
أم الأعباء قد كثرت و زاد الهم فامتنعوا

هلموا إخوتى هيا
لنترك داعىَ الدنيا
و نكمل ما بدأناه
لنيل الجنة سويا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
> 
>   الآية (43) من سورة الفرقان : " أرءيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلاً " ..
> 
> 
>    و الله أعلم ...


أحسنت أختنا الكريمة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> مالى أرى الإخوان للقرءان قد هجروا
> أبالدنيا و زينتها و زيف بهائها شُغِلوا
> أم الأعباء قد كثرت و زاد الهم فامتنعوا
> 
> هلموا إخوتى هيا
> لنترك داعىَ الدنيا
> و نكمل ما بدأناه
> لنيل الجنة سويا


كلمات ولا أروع

فهل من مجيب  ::(:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال السابع و الثلاثين :
يتحدث ربنا عن الكافر فيصفه بحجود نعم ربه عليه
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 
السؤال الثامن والثلاثين:
من مباديء الإسلام دوما احترام المشاعر وحفظ الوفاء والعهد لذا من أراد أن ينكح زوجة متوفى عنها زوجها قبل أن تنتهي عدتها فعليه أن يلمح بالأمر لا أن يصرح به حتى تنتهي عدتها .
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 

السؤال التاسع والثلاثين 
ينفى ربنا الحرج عن المؤمنين الذين شربوا الخمر قبل تحريمها إذا تركوها واتقوا سخط الله وآمنوا به, فازدادوا بذلك إيمانا وتقوى وإحسانا إلى ربهم

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



> السؤال الثامن والثلاثين:
> من مباديء الإسلام دوما احترام المشاعر وحفظ الوفاء والعهد لذا من أراد أن ينكح زوجة متوفى عنها زوجها قبل أن تنتهي عدتها فعليه أن يلمح بالأمر لا أن يصرح به حتى تنتهي عدتها .
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


الإجابة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ ۚ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُنَّ وَلَٰكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا ۚ وَلَا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّىٰ يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ ۚ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ ۚ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (235)

سورة البقرة

----------


## mahmoud mustafa

إجابة السؤال الثامن والثلاثين

 يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ ۖ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا ۗ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ ۗ كَذَٰلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ (219)

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> 
> الإجابة
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
>  وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ ۚ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُنَّ وَلَٰكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا ۚ وَلَا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّىٰ يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ ۚ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ ۚ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (235)
> 
> سورة البقرة



إجابة صحيحة أخي الحبيب في الله 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> إجابة السؤال الثامن والثلاثين
> 
>  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ ۖ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا ۗ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ ۗ كَذَٰلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ (219)


لعلك تقصد السؤال التاسع والثلاثين

لكن الاجابة غير صحيحة

حاول مرة آخرى أخي الحبيب في الله

----------


## الأزهري المصري

هل من مجيب !!

----------


## mahmoud mustafa

نعم أقصد السؤال التاسع والثلاثين
ربما تكون الإجابة الصحيحة
بسم الله الرجمنم الرحيم
 لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوا إِذَا مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا ۗ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (93)

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> نعم أقصد السؤال التاسع والثلاثين
> ربما تكون الإجابة الصحيحة
> بسم الله الرجمنم الرحيم
>  لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوا إِذَا مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا ۗ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (93)



نعم

أحسنت أخي الحبيب في الله

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال السابع و الثلاثين :
> يتحدث ربنا عن الكافر فيصفه بحجود نعم ربه عليه
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك



     و الله أعلم .. و الله أعلم ..

الآية (83) من سورة النحل : " يعرفون نعمت الله ثم ينكرونها و أكثرهم الكافرون " ..

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> و الله أعلم .. و الله أعلم ..
> 
> الآية (83) من سورة النحل : " يعرفون نعمت الله ثم ينكرونها و أكثرهم الكافرون " ..
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الاية قريبة  من الصحيحة

الاية المرادة هي أربع كلمات فحسب

حاولي مرة آخرى أختنا الفاضلة

----------


## د. أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

ممكن تكون الآية (55) من سورة النجم : " فبأى آلاء ربك تتمارى " ..

لأن السؤال يتحدث عن الكافر بصيغة المُفرد ..

و يا ريت اللى يجاوب .. يجاوب بالترتيب .. مش ينقوا السهل ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> ممكن تكون الآية (55) من سورة النجم : " فبأى آلاء ربك تتمارى " ..
> 
> لأن السؤال يتحدث عن الكافر بصيغة المُفرد ..
> 
> و يا ريت اللى يجاوب .. يجاوب بالترتيب .. مش ينقوا السهل ..


لا يا أختي
أنا واثق من أنك ستكونين صاحبة الإجابة الصحيحة

حاولي مرة آخرى

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
محاولة لإجابة السؤال السابع والثلاثين (فقط حتى اكون قد حاولت في السعب )

هل هي هذه الآية
(إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ)

حيث قال بعض المفسرين  أن المراد بالإنسان هو الكافر، فعلى هذا يكون عامًّا أريد به الخاص، 
تُرى هل أصبت؟؟؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> محاولة لإجابة السؤال السابع والثلاثين (فقط حتى اكون قد حاولت في السعب )
> 
> هل هي هذه الآية
> (إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ)
> 
> حيث قال بعض المفسرين  أن المراد بالإنسان هو الكافر، فعلى هذا يكون عامًّا أريد به الخاص، 
> تُرى هل أصبت؟؟؟



نعم أصبت أخي الحبيب رغم سعوبة السؤال
 :: 

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الأربعين :
يأمر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأن ينفي عن نفسه امتلاك النفع او الضرر فما هو صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا نذير وبشير فكل شيء إنما هو بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وأن علم الغيب لله وحده ولا يعرف النبي من الغيب شيئا 

السؤال الحادي والأربعين : 
يستوي في علم الله سبحانه وتعالى كل شيء سواء كان هذ القول سرا أو جهرا ليلا أو نهار 
اذكر الآيتين الدالتين على ذلك


السؤال الثاني والأربعين :
بعد أن حكى ربنا سبحانه وتعالى قصص الأمم من قبل ينذر ربنا عبيده بأنه يملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته

----------


## د. أمل

السؤال الأربعين :
يأمر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأن ينفي عن نفسه امتلاك النفع او الضرر فما هو صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا نذير وبشير فكل شيء إنما هو بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وأن علم الغيب لله وحده ولا يعرف النبي من الغيب شيئا 




     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

 الآية (188) من سورة الأعراف :  " قل لا أملك لنفسى نفعاً و لا ضراً إلا ما شاء الله , و لو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير و ما مسنىَ السوء , إن أنا إلا نذيرٌ و بشيرٌ لقومٍ يؤمنون  "  ..

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال الحادي والأربعين : 
> يستوي في علم الله سبحانه وتعالى كل شيء سواء كان هذ القول سرا أو جهرا ليلا أو نهار 
> اذكر الآيتين الدالتين على ذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سَوَاءٌ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَنْ جَهَرَ بِهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ (10) الرعد

 وَأَسِرُّوا قَوْلَكُمْ أَوِ اجْهَرُوا بِهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (13) الملك

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السؤال الأربعين :
> يأمر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأن ينفي عن نفسه امتلاك النفع او الضرر فما هو صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا نذير وبشير فكل شيء إنما هو بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وأن علم الغيب لله وحده ولا يعرف النبي من الغيب شيئا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
>  الآية (188) من سورة الأعراف :  " قل لا أملك لنفسى نفعاً و لا ضراً إلا ما شاء الله , و لو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير و ما مسنىَ السوء , إن أنا إلا نذيرٌ و بشيرٌ لقومٍ يؤمنون  "  ..


الاجابة صحيحية


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> سَوَاءٌ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَنْ جَهَرَ بِهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ (10) الرعد
> 
>  وَأَسِرُّوا قَوْلَكُمْ أَوِ اجْهَرُوا بِهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (13) الملك


الايتين متتاليتين أخي الحبيب في الله

فالاية المطلوبة هي آية الرعد والآخرى هي الآية السابقة لها

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب في الله

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال الثاني والأربعين :
> بعد أن حكى ربنا سبحانه وتعالى قصص الأمم من قبل ينذر ربنا عبيده بأنه يملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته




    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

  الآية (44) من سورة الحج : " و أصحاب مدين , و كُذِّب موسى فأمليت للكافرين ثم أخذتهم , فكيف كان نكير " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
>   الآية (44) من سورة الحج : " و أصحاب مدين , و كُذِّب موسى فأمليت للكافرين ثم أخذتهم , فكيف كان نكير " ..



أختاه

هناك آية أقرب لمعنى السؤال من تلك

انتظرها منك اختاه

----------


## د. أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..       يا مسهل يا رب ..

   الآية (102) من سورة هود : " و كذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى و هى ظالمة , إن أخذه أليم شديد " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..       يا مسهل يا رب ..
> 
>    الآية (102) من سورة هود : " و كذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى و هى ظالمة , إن أخذه أليم شديد " ..


نعم أختاه

اجابة صحيحة أختنا الكريمة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال الثالث والأربعين :
عد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ثمانية أصناف من  الدنيا وأهلها وأخبر أنه من قدم هؤلاء على حب الله ورسوله واتباع أوامره فلينتظر عقاب الله سبحانه وتعالى والله لا يوفق الخارجين عن طاعته.
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 


السؤال الرابع والأربعين:
يحكي القرآن عن لسان أحد الأنبياء قوله لقومه أن اجتهاده في دعوته لهم لا محل لها طالما أن الله يرد هدائتهم وأراد لهم الغواية فهو خالقكم ومالككم .
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 


السؤال الخامس والأربعين :
يتحدث ربنا عن يوم القيامة فيخبر بأنه يحكم فيها بالحق وبالميزان العدل فلا يوجد فيها أي ظلم مهما كانت صغيرة فربنا سبحانه وتعالى هو المحصي لكل شيء
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال الثالث والأربعين :
> عد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ثمانية أصناف من  الدنيا وأهلها وأخبر أنه من قدم هؤلاء على حب الله ورسوله واتباع أوامره فلينتظر عقاب الله سبحانه وتعالى والله لا يوفق الخارجين عن طاعته.
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوهَا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ (24) التوبة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
>  قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوهَا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ (24) التوبة


أحسنت أخي الحبيب فيالله

اجابة صحيحة

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال الرابع والأربعين:
> يحكي القرآن عن لسان أحد الأنبياء قوله لقومه أن اجتهاده في دعوته لهم لا محل لها طالما أن الله يرد هدائتهم وأراد لهم الغواية فهو خالقكم ومالككم .
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك .



         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الآية (34) من سورة هود : " و لا ينفعكم نصحى إن أردت أن أنصح لكم إن كان الله يريد أن يغويكم , هو ربكم و إليه ترجعون " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> الآية (34) من سورة هود : " و لا ينفعكم نصحى إن أردت أن أنصح لكم إن كان الله يريد أن يغويكم , هو ربكم و إليه ترجعون " ..


اجابة صحيحة أختاه

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سماح عطية

*أخي في الله الأزهري المصري
تقبل مروري وتقديري
رجاءً أعد النظر لعنوان المسابقة إذ يوجد به خطأ 
‏في رعاية الله*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *أخي في الله الأزهري المصري
> تقبل مروري وتقديري
> رجاءً أعد النظر لعنوان المسابقة إذ يوجد به خطأ 
> ‏في رعاية الله*


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة

لكن للأسف ليس من حقي التعديل في العنوان

لعل أحد المشرفين الفضبلاء يقوم بالأمر

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال الخامس والأربعين :
> يتحدث ربنا عن يوم القيامة فيخبر بأنه يحكم فيها بالحق وبالميزان العدل فلا يوجد فيها أي ظلم مهما كانت صغيرة فربنا سبحانه وتعالى هو المحصي لكل شيء
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك




       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
الآية (47) من سورة الأنبياء : " و نضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تُظلم نفس شيئاً , و إن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها , و كفى بنا حاسبين " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> الآية (47) من سورة الأنبياء : " و نضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تُظلم نفس شيئاً , و إن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها , و كفى بنا حاسبين " ..



ما شاء الله عليك أختاه

اجابة صحيحة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال السادس والأربعين: يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن المشركين وعن إيمانهم بأن الله هو الخالق والرزاق أن هذا إنما يحدث وهم كافرون به ومشركون به ومعرضون عنه
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 

السؤال السابع والأربعين : رفع ربنا سبحانه وتعالى الحرج عن غيرالمستطيع من الجهاد في سبيل الله سبحانه وتعالى في حال التزامهم بطاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى قدر استطاعتهم
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 



السؤال الثامن والأربعين : يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن يوم القيامة وعندما يرى الكفار جهنم يتذكرون ما تركوا وفرطوا فيه ويتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من فعلهم هذا إذ أنه واقع بعجد فوات أوانه
فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال السادس والأربعين: يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن المشركين وعن إيمانهم بأن الله هو الخالق والرزاق أن هذا إنما يحدث وهم كافرون به ومشركون به ومعرضون عنه
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك




     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
الآية (61) من سورة العنكبوت : " و لئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات و الأرض و سخر الشمس و القمر ليقولن الله , فأنَّى يؤفكون " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال التاسع والأربعين : يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من معصية الانسان ومخالفته له وهو الذي أنعم عليه بالنعم التي لا تعد ولا تحصى

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 



السؤال الخمسين : 
يحكي ربنا عن مسألة اختلف فيها أثنين من الأنبياء فعرفها منهم الأصغر سنا وكلاهما أعطاه الله العلم والفهم

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 

السؤال الحادي والخمسين : يتحدث ربنا عن الكافرين إذا نزل بهم العذاب أن بئس الحال حالهم

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

----------


## د. أمل

و بعديييييييين .. إيه اللى بيحصل ده ..؟..

 أنا كتبت إجابة السؤال السادس و الأربعين .. من حوالى أسبوع .. و ما حدش عبرنى ..
فجأة كده ألاقى الأسئلة الجديدة نزلت ..

 يمكن أنا عندى صفحة مقطوعة ولا حاجة ..؟؟!!..

 :33:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> و بعديييييييين .. إيه اللى بيحصل ده ..؟..
> 
>  أنا كتبت إجابة السؤال السادس و الأربعين .. من حوالى أسبوع .. و ما حدش عبرنى ..
> فجأة كده ألاقى الأسئلة الجديدة نزلت ..
> 
>  يمكن أنا عندى صفحة مقطوعة ولا حاجة ..؟؟!!..


غالبا حد قطع الصفحة من غير ما نعرف
 :: 

معلش الخطأ الفني ده من عندي أنا 

عموما الاجابة غير صحيحة وأمامك ستة أسئلة لتجيبها خلال أسبوع

ننتظر كل يوم إجابة بإذن الله تعالى
 ::   ::

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال السادس والأربعين: يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن المشركين وعن إيمانهم بأن الله هو الخالق والرزاق أن هذا إنما يحدث وهم كافرون به ومشركون به ومعرضون عنه
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك



   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

 الآية (31) من سورة يونس : " قل من يرزقكم من السماء و الأرض أمَّن يملك السمع و الأبصار و من يخرج الحى من الميت و يخرج الميت من الحى و من يدبر الأمر , فسيقولون الله , فقل أفلا تتقون " ..

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال السابع والأربعين : رفع ربنا سبحانه وتعالى الحرج عن غيرالمستطيع من الجهاد في سبيل الله سبحانه وتعالى في حال التزامهم بطاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى قدر استطاعتهم
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك



   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

 الآية (91) من سورة التوبة : " ليس على الضعفاء و لا على المرضى و لا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون حرج إذا نصحوا لله و رسوله , ما على المحسنين من سبيل , و الله غفور رحيم " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة

بالنسبة للسؤال السؤال السادس والأربعين فالاجابة غير منطبقة حاولي فيه مرة آخرى

أما السؤال السابع والأربعين فالاجابة صحيحة
 فبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال الثامن والأربعين : يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن يوم القيامة وعندما يرى الكفار جهنم يتذكرون ما تركوا وفرطوا فيه ويتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من فعلهم هذا إذ أنه واقع بعجد فوات أوانه
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


 
     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
   الآية (31) من سورة الأنعام  : " قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله , حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة بغتة قالوا يا حسرتنا على ما فرطنا فيها و هم يحملون أوزارهم على ظهورهم , ألا ساء ما يزرون " ..

   رجاءً .. إذا كانت الإجابة غير صحيحة .. فقط ذكر أول تلات ,أربع , عشر كلمات من الآية الصحيحة  ..للتيسير فقط ..
و شكراً ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
>    الآية (31) من سورة الأنعام  : " قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله , حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة بغتة قالوا يا حسرتنا على ما فرطنا فيها و هم يحملون أوزارهم على ظهورهم , ألا ساء ما يزرون " ..
> 
>    رجاءً .. إذا كانت الإجابة غير صحيحة .. فقط ذكر أول تلات ,أربع , عشر كلمات من الآية الصحيحة  ..للتيسير فقط ..
> و شكراً ..


أختاه 

هل تحدثت الآية عن رؤية الكفار للنار أو لعذابها

حاولي مرة آخرى يرعاك الله

وبما أنك أرد التيسير

فنقول وبالله التوفيق أول أربع كلمات :


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعتقد أن الأمر أصبح يسيرا للغاية الآن  ::

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال الثامن والأربعين : يتحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن يوم القيامة وعندما يرى الكفار جهنم يتذكرون ما تركوا وفرطوا فيه ويتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من فعلهم هذا إذ أنه واقع بعجد فوات أوانه
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إجابة السؤال الثامن والأربعين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 وَجِيءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ ۚ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنْسَانُ وَأَنَّىٰ لَهُ الذِّكْرَىٰ (23)
سورة الفجر

دمتم جميعا في أمان الله

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> إجابة السؤال الثامن والأربعين
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
>  وَجِيءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ ۚ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنْسَانُ وَأَنَّىٰ لَهُ الذِّكْرَىٰ (23)
> سورة الفجر
> 
> دمتم جميعا في أمان الله


ما شاء الله عليك أخي الحبيب في الله


بارك الله فيكم إجابة صحيحة

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال التاسع والأربعين : يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من معصية الانسان ومخالفته له وهو الذي أنعم عليه بالنعم التي لا تعد ولا تحصى
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك



    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
الآية (34) من سورة إبراهيم : " و ءاتاكم من كل ما سألتموه , و إن تعدوا نعمت الله لا تحصوها , إن الإنسان لظلوم كفار " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> الآية (34) من سورة إبراهيم : " و ءاتاكم من كل ما سألتموه , و إن تعدوا نعمت الله لا تحصوها , إن الإنسان لظلوم كفار " ..


وأين التعجب الوارد في الآية أختاه؟؟

حاولي مرة آخرى جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال التاسع والأربعين : يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من معصية الانسان ومخالفته له وهو الذي أنعم عليه بالنعم التي لا تعد ولا تحصى
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك




    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
  الآية (17) من سورة عبس : " قتل الإنسان ما أكفره " ..

     و الله أعلم بقى .. تفسيرها بنفس المعنى فى القرطبى ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
>   الآية (17) من سورة عبس : " قتل الإنسان ما أكفره " ..
> 
>      و الله أعلم بقى .. تفسيرها بنفس المعنى فى القرطبى ..


لقد جئتي بالتعجب أختاه
لكن أين ما يدل في الآية على كرم ربنا سبحانه وتعالى 

أعتقد أنك ستسطعين في محاولتك القادمة بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال الخمسين : 
> يحكي ربنا عن مسألة اختلف فيها أثنين من الأنبياء فعرفها منهم الأصغر سنا وكلاهما أعطاه الله العلم والفهم
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك



       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ..
 الآية (79) من سورة الأنبياء : " ففهمناها سليمان , و كلاً ءاتينا حكماً و علماً , و سخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن و الطير , و كنا فاعلين " ..

 و الله أعلم ..
 و جارى البحث عن السؤال السادس و الأربعين و التاسع و الأربعين ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ..
>  الآية (79) من سورة الأنبياء : " ففهمناها سليمان , و كلاً ءاتينا حكماً و علماً , و سخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن و الطير , و كنا فاعلين " ..
> 
>  و الله أعلم ..
>  و جارى البحث عن السؤال السادس و الأربعين و التاسع و الأربعين ..


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة

اجابتك صحيحة


ننتظر باقي الأسئلة

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال الحادي والخمسين : يتحدث ربنا عن الكافرين إذا نزل بهم العذاب أن بئس الحال حالهم
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك



       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
   الآية (6) من سورة الملك : " و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم , و بئس المصير " ..

       و الله أعلم .. أكيد غلط لأنى بقيت فاشلة ..!!

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
>    الآية (6) من سورة الملك : " و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم , و بئس المصير " ..
> 
>        و الله أعلم .. أكيد غلط لأنى بقيت فاشلة ..!!


للأسف أختاه

فقد صرتي فاشلة لا أدري لماذا  :: 

حاولي مرة آخرى أختاه

فهناك فرق بين المصير والحال

وفقكم الله الى كل خير
واستعدي لرمضان بالهمة والنشاط

----------


## الأزهري المصري

عودة المسابقة القرآنية من جديد 


السؤال الثاني والخمسين : 

وبخ ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أحد المشركين وحذره إن لم يرجع عن كفره ومحاربته للإسلام وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسيكون الجزاء أن يجر بمقدمة رأسه إلى النار
اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك

السؤال الثالث والخمسين : 
تحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى  عن نفسه بأنه يريد لنا أن نتوب ونعود إليه سبحانه وتعالى بينما يريد أئمة الكفار أن يبعدوننا عن طريق الحق وطريق العودة إلى الله عز وجل
اذكر الاية الدالة على ذلك 

السؤال الرابع والخمسين : 

جعل ربنا سبحانه وتعالى الإيمان بالرسل جميعا وعدم التفرق منهم من ثوابت الإيمان فقد ورد في آية أن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى تحدث عن المشركين الذين يكفرون بالله أو حتى يؤمنوا بالله ويكفروا بالرسل أو يؤمنوا ببعض الرسل دون بعضهم أن لهم العذاب الأليم
اذكر  الايتين الدالتين على ذلك

----------


## سمـاء

الحمد لله على عودة المسابقة..


السؤال الثالث والخمسين :
تحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن نفسه بأنه يريد  لنا أن نتوب ونعود إليه سبحانه وتعالى بينما يريد أئمة الكفار أن يبعدوننا  عن طريق الحق وطريق العودة إلى الله عز وجل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا [ النساء الآية 27]

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الحمد لله على عودة المسابقة..
> 
> 
> السؤال الثالث والخمسين :
> تحدث ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عن نفسه بأنه يريد  لنا أن نتوب ونعود إليه سبحانه وتعالى بينما يريد أئمة الكفار أن يبعدوننا  عن طريق الحق وطريق العودة إلى الله عز وجل
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا [ النساء الآية 27]



اجابتك صحيحة أختاه

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*السؤال الخامس والخمسين : 
أمر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى المؤمنين بأن يأمروا بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر في غير موضع لكن في إحدى الآيات أمرهم بأن يلتزموا بأنفسهم ويصلحوها ومن ضمن اصلاح النفس أيضا الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 


السؤال السادس والخمسين : 
يقول ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لخلقه أنما هو آله واحد وهو المستحق للعبودية ومستحق للخوف منه دون غيره ونهانا عن اتخاذ آله معه

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 


السؤال السابع والخمسين : 

يتحدث أحد خلق الله عن المشركين كيف بهم يشركوا لله ولا يسجدوا له وهو الذي يخرج له الرزق من السماوات والأرض  ويعلم بهم 
*

----------


## د. أمل

> عودة المسابقة القرآنية من جديد 
> 
> 
> السؤال الثاني والخمسين : 
> 
> وبخ ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أحد المشركين وحذره إن لم يرجع عن كفره ومحاربته للإسلام وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسيكون الجزاء أن يجر بمقدمة رأسه إلى النار
> اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك




    و الله أعلم , و الله أعلم ..

  الآية  (15) من سورة العلق  : " كلا لئن لم ينتهِ لنسفعاً بالناصية  " ..

      شكراً جزيلاً لعودة المسابقة .. لكن أتمنى الإجابة على الأسئلة التى فشلت فى إجابتها من قبل ..

----------


## د. أمل

> عودة المسابقة القرآنية من جديد
> 
> السؤال الرابع والخمسين : 
> 
> جعل ربنا سبحانه وتعالى الإيمان بالرسل جميعا وعدم التفرق منهم من ثوابت الإيمان فقد ورد في آية أن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى تحدث عن المشركين الذين يكفرون بالله أو حتى يؤمنوا بالله ويكفروا بالرسل أو يؤمنوا ببعض الرسل دون بعضهم أن لهم العذاب الأليم
> اذكر  الايتين الدالتين على ذلك




    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

 الآيتان (150) و (151) من سورة النساء :  " إن الذين يكفرون بالله و رسله و يريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله و رسله و يقولون نؤمن ببعض و نكفر ببعض و يريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلاً  (150)  أولئك هم الكافرون حقاً , و أعتدنا للكافرين عذاباً مهيناً  (151) ..

    و الله أعلم  برضه ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

حمد لله على سلامتك أختنا الكريمة


اجابتك صحيحة ما شاء الله عليك

ولكن ما هي الاجابات التي فشلت في الإتيان بها ؟

 :: 

وفقكم الله الى كل خير

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> السؤال السابع والخمسين : 
> 
> يتحدث أحد خلق الله عن المشركين كيف بهم يشركوا لله ولا يسجدوا له وهو الذي يخرج له الرزق من السماوات والأرض  ويعلم بهم 
> *




   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

    الآية (25) من سورة النمل  :  " ألا يسجدوا لله الذى يخرج الخبء فى السماوات و الأرض و يعلم ما تخفون و ما تعلنون " ..

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
   استفسار صغير فقط ..

           هل السؤال الخامس و الخمسين يقرب للسؤال التاسع و العشرين ..؟ أم ليس بينهما صلة قرابة ..؟!






> السؤال التاسع والعشرين : 
> يأمر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى المؤمنين بالالتزام بإصلاح أنفسهم والحرص على ذلك ولا ينظرون إلى من خالفهم في ذلك مع التزامهم بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فإلى الله المرجع والمآب وهو الخبير بحقيقة الأعمال

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
>    استفسار صغير فقط ..
> 
>            هل السؤال الخامس و الخمسين يقرب للسؤال التاسع و العشرين ..؟ أم ليس بينهما صلة قرابة ..؟!



يعني تقدري تقولي كده أنهم ولاد خالة


يعني لازم الاحراج على الملأ كده يعني 

ايوه يا أختي نفس الاجابة 

بارك الله فيكم على المتابعة

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> السؤال السادس والخمسين : 
> يقول ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لخلقه أنما هو آله واحد وهو المستحق للعبودية ومستحق للخوف منه دون غيره ونهانا عن اتخاذ آله معه
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 
> *




   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

 الآية (51) من سورة النحل  :  "  و قال الله لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين , إنما هو إله واحد , فإياى فارهبون  " ..

   و الله أعلم ..

----------


## د. أمل

> يعني لازم الاحراج على الملأ كده يعني





   آسفة .. و الله كنت باستفسر بس .. و ما قصدتش الإحراج ..

 عموماً ماحدش أخد باله .. كلهم مشغولين باللى حصل فى الطريق العام ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
>  الآية (51) من سورة النحل  :  "  و قال الله لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين , إنما هو إله واحد , فإياى فارهبون  " ..
> 
>    و الله أعلم ..



الإجابة صحيحة أختاه

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> آسفة .. و الله كنت باستفسر بس .. و ما قصدتش الإحراج ..
> 
>  عموماً ماحدش أخد باله .. كلهم مشغولين باللى حصل فى الطريق العام ..



ما هو الأعضاء مش بيتلموا غير لما يكون فيه فضيحة  :: 

سبحان الله

ولا يهمك أختنا الكريمة 

وفقكم الله الى كل خير 

والله أنا سعدت لأنك مركزة مع المسابقة أوي  ::

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> 
> السؤال السابع والخمسين : 
> 
> يتحدث أحد خلق الله عن المشركين كيف بهم يشركوا لله ولا يسجدوا له وهو الذي يخرج له الرزق من السماوات والأرض  ويعلم بهم 
> *




   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

   الآية  (25) من سورة النمل :  " ألا يسجدوا لله الذى يخرج الخبء فى السماوات و الأرض و يعلم ما تخفون و ما تعلنون " ..

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
>    الآية  (25) من سورة النمل :  " ألا يسجدوا لله الذى يخرج الخبء فى السماوات و الأرض و يعلم ما تخفون و ما تعلنون " ..


إجابتك صحيحة أختاه

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى كل خير

----------


## د. أمل

> السؤال السادس و الأربعين : يتحدث ربنا سبحانه و تعالى عن المشركين و عن إيمانهم بأن الله هو الخالق و الرزاق و أن هذا إنما يحدث و هم كافرون به و مشركون به و معرضون عنه 
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 
> 
> 
> السؤال التاسع والأربعين : يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من معصية الانسان ومخالفته له وهو الذي أنعم عليه بالنعم التي لا تعد ولا تحصى
> 
> فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 
> 
> ...




   السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

 هذه هى الأسئلة المتبقية التى لم يتم الإجابة عليها ..

 أو بمعنى أدق اللى أنا فشلت فى إجابتها ..

!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
>  هذه هى الأسئلة المتبقية التى لم يتم الإجابة عليها ..
> 
>  أو بمعنى أدق اللى أنا فشلت فى إجابتها ..
> 
> !!!!!!!!!



طالما أنك استسلمتي أقول لك 

السؤال السادس و الأربعين : يتحدث ربنا سبحانه و تعالى عن المشركين و عن إيمانهم بأن الله هو الخالق و الرزاق و أن هذا إنما يحدث و هم كافرون به و مشركون به و معرضون عنه 

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك

وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللّهِ إِلاَّ وَهُم مُّشْرِكُونَ [يوسف : 106]

فالمقصود بالايمان في هذه الآية أنهم يؤمنون أن الله هو الخالق الرزاق


السؤال التاسع والأربعين : يتعجب ربنا سبحانه وتعالى من معصية الانسان ومخالفته له وهو الذي أنعم عليه بالنعم التي لا تعد ولا تحصى

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك 


يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنسَانُ مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ [الإنفطار : 6]




السؤال الحادي والخمسين : يتحدث ربنا عن الكافرين إذا نزل بهم العذاب أن بئس الحال حالهم

فما تلك الآية الدالة على ذلك


فَإِذَا نَزَلَ بِسَاحَتِهِمْ فَسَاء صَبَاحُ الْمُنذَرِينَ [الصافات : 177]

----------


## د. أمل

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير .. 

و شكراً على إجابة الأسئلة ..

فى انتظار الجديد بإذن الله ..

----------

